# Point at Poipu resort map



## Kauaigrl00 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wasn't there a property map some where on this forum?  I have a copy of one but it is hard to read.  Getting ready to make my reservations for next year and just need to see the property map since I always put down a list of rooms I prefer.  Thanks!


----------



## aliikai2 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Yes, it is in the photos in*

the resort review. Greg



Kauaigrl00 said:


> Wasn't there a property map some where on this forum?  I have a copy of one but it is hard to read.  Getting ready to make my reservations for next year and just need to see the property map since I always put down a list of rooms I prefer.  Thanks!


----------

